# WB connections to my house this Christmas



## Tony (Dec 25, 2015)

I gave my wife some hairsticks that @Tclem made, my son got a pen @Bean_counter made and a razor I got from @winters98 . All were huge hits!!
I think they were greatly relieved to receive a wooden something that somebody other than me made! Thanks guys!! Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2015)

I forgot to mention these. @Bean_counter went through hell making me a bunch of these for my family. The wood is pecan from a tree in the yard of the house I grew up in. Awesome job Mike, thanks a million!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## TimR (Dec 25, 2015)

That's very cool! Nice when there's a connection to a piece.


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 25, 2015)

Glad everything was a hit Tony! Merry Christmas buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Wooden gifts from the woodworking family! Doesn't get any better than that!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yahoo


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2016)

It just occurred to me when he posted a picture of them that I forgot to mention @Sprung when I posted my Christmas gifts. He made these two beautiful pens for an old high school buddy of mine and one of my best friends. Thanks a lot Matt, sorry I didn't remember!! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 24, 2016)

No worries, Tony! I didn't know when you were giving them, but I'm glad to hear they found good homes!


----------

